# The Forest



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2014)

The Forest soll ein "Survival Horror-Simulator" werden, wie es die  Entwickler nennen. In einer großen offenen Welt soll man dort um sein  Überleben kämpfen. Man kann Bäume fällen und aus dem Holz eine  Unterkunft bauen. Es steht einem frei eine kleine Hütte zu bauen oder  eine Art Festung aufzubauen und seine Räumlichkeiten mit Sachen zu  dekorieren. Um zu überleben kann man auch Nahrung anbauen und Fallen  stellen, um sein Heim zu verteidigen. Das wird auch nötig sein, da man  tagsüber sich frei und noch sicher bewegen kann, aber nachts dann die  Umgebung von allerlei fiesen Monstern unsicher gemacht wird, vor denen  man sich dann entweder verstecken kann oder sie mit selbsterstellten Waffen  bekämpft. Es soll unterschiedliche Wetterbedingungen sowie  Tag-/Nachtzyklen geben. 

Eine Early-Access Version für Steam ist für den 30.Mai angekündigt.

Hier noch der letzte Trailer dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9mr4k9X6c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Offizielle Seite: Home - The Forest


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2014)

Die Early-Access Version erscheint am 30.Mai


----------



## CountryPete (21. Oktober 2014)

Hat mittlerweile jemand schon reingeschaut? Ich bin ja immer ein Freund von Survival Spielen, die Thematik ist einfach klasse und hat so'n bisschen was von Back To The Roots, der Steinzeit Mensch wird quasi wieder zum Leben erweckt. Der Gronkh zockt das doch auch schon länger und langsam haben sie ja wohl auch einiges "schön" gepatcht, oder?


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2014)

Save 33% on The Forest on Steam

Gibts übrigens derzeit bei Steam fürn 10er


----------



## KlausHeubchen (26. Oktober 2014)

Echt? Dann muss ich da unbedingt zuschlagen. Ich fand das Spiel schon damals in der Ankündigung richtig interessant, hab es dann aber aus den Augen verloren. Klingt ja von der Art her wie eine Mischung aus Minecraft und Slender. Bin gespannt, wie es sein wird.


----------



## SHarzl (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem.Ich spiele jetzt The Forest und es stürtzt wenn ich spiele immer nach ca 20 min ab mit der Fehlermeldung Ooops, The game Crashed... usw...kann es danach wieder ganz normal starten und wieder ca 20 min spielen.Wie kann ich das beheben???
Bei nem Bekannten läuft es ohne diese abstürtze.Habe meinen rechner aufgerüstet damit es Flüssig läuft.Hatte das problem auch schon vor dem Update auf Version 0.12.Hatte es da aber auf die fehlende Vorausetzung geschoben.Aber da das Problem jetzt immernoch besteht,weiß ich nicht weiter und die Beiträge die ich bei google finde helfen mir nicht weiter.Treiber sind aktuell.Hier die Eckdaten: Prozessor AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 460 Processor 3,40 GHz,8 GB RAM,32 Bit-Betriebssystem,Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

LG SHarzl


----------

